# Potential new world record blue



## M.Magis

Had this link emailed to me.
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/21/missouri.world.record.catfish/


----------



## Zander

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fisherman-makes-world-record-catch-20984569


----------



## xxpinballxx

saw this this morning on the news....Sure would like to catch something that big...then again my rod would snap.....if the line didnt first. Im definitely not set up for catfishing just yet. 

Those asian carp are a whole nother story......!


----------



## DonVittorio

Them river rats knows how to catfish. I lived in troy, mo. and loved fishing that river. Never knew what you might tangle with, my personal best was a 32 lb carp. Talk about a freight train.


----------



## AkronCATS

here's another link same fish i suppose! http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fisherman-makes-world-record-catch-20984569


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Just saw a video of a guy that caught a 130lb. catfish from the Mississippi River in Missouri.They said it beats the current record by four pounds.Dude said he was being bothered by Asian carp jumping into his boat,so he picked one up and cut it up for bait,the end result was the giant catfish,guess those carp can be used for something after all.


----------



## JamesT

they used an Asian carp fillet off one that jumped into the boat for bait.


----------



## hoosiertransplant

130lb'r just caught in Missouri River - on of all things a piece of cut asian carp! Sounds like the certification will pass with flying colors. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fisherman-makes-world-record-catch-20984569#video=20989786


----------



## Zander

probably six pounds of Asian carp fillet in catfish stomach!!!


----------



## leupy

A link would be nice.


----------



## The Zodiac

leupy said:


> A link would be nice.


lmfao yea I thought the same thing. I'm too damn lazy to google.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I saw the story on our local news yesterday.That cat was freakin' huge,musta liked the taste of asian carp.


----------



## One Legged Josh

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/out...-lands-record-breaking-130-pound-catfish.html


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I would have loved to have seen a 130lb Blue swimming around in an aquarium like how Cody Mulleniex donated Splash (121 lb Blue) to that Texas aquarium. Cody still got the world record and donated the fish alive for all to enjoy.


----------



## GT Dave

Holy crap!


----------



## SMBHooker

130 lbs Cat, What's funny is they had an Asian Carp fly in the boat, that's what they decided to use as bait and the big cat hit on it.

It's a 1 min. 30 sec video. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fisherman-makes-world-record-catch-20984569


----------



## Jigging Jim

Awesome! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## GhostX

GT Dave said:


> Holy crap!


Yep, exactly what I was thinkin.. :B


----------



## HOUSE

It looks like he caught it on carp cut-bait. At least he put one of those nasty things to good use.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Hmmmmm....where can I get some of those carp................


----------



## saugeyesam

So what happened to the fish? was it released? I hope so maybe to be caught again someday so it could break the record again.


----------



## smoothkip25

The fish is in his buddys freezer he said! I would have loved to seen that fish swim away! Its a shame it wasnt released!


----------



## ducky152000

smoothkip25 said:


> the fish is in his buddys freezer he said! I would have loved to seen that fish swim away! Its a shame it wasnt released!


amen to that!


----------



## SigShooterWB

What a waste of a great fish! I'm not sure about anyone else on here but theres not many rules on my boat and one of the few is ALL trophies are released alive!


----------



## M.Magis

A fish that size is close to the finish line as it is. It's certainly not a waste if he wanted to keep it, and it was his choice to do so.


----------



## dinkbuster1

M.Magis said:


> A fish that size is close to the finish line as it is. It's certainly not a waste if he wanted to keep it, and it was his choice to do so.


agreed. that thing is dead as a door nail, would have rather seen it released but not a waste. and if anyone says fish that size arent any good to eat obviously hasnt eaten big blue cat steaks! YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMY!

about 8 months ago i posted on another forum where these asian carp may end up being not so much a nuisance in the long run. just as the zebra mussels have cleaned up lake erie by (from what i have heard), and the gobies becoming a favorite food for the smallies and making a trophy fishery, these asian carp may become a MAJOR food source for the predators in the river systems they now inhabit. 

never know, with all that food we may have them mythical 300lb catfish that the earlier settlers talked about! 

also, the "divers inspecting the bridge pillars" stories may actually someday bear some weight.


----------



## PapawSmith

SigShooterWB said:


> What a waste of a great fish! I'm not sure about anyone else on here but theres not many rules on my boat and one of the few is ALL trophies are released alive!


I'd love to see the live well you would toss him in while you made your way to a certified scale. And please don't tell me you would release this fish with out weighing him.
As far as "waste" goes, since when is the Webster definition of waste; ['Waste, verb; any use of a fish, caught by someone other than myself, that does not meet my personal approval.']
I'm sure in the anglers opinion, and many others, this fish was not wasted in any way. 
I don't mean to single out your response but all of these condemnations of keeping a trophy fish are pretty lame in my opinion and I get a little tired of reading it over and over. This guy caught a fish of a lifetime and kept it. All of you ethical pros would have kissed it on the lips and tossed it back, I'm sure.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

the fish was dead before he even had a chance to release it. you got to think about how long it takes to get the game warden there to certify it. and a fish that large im sure is very hard to keep alive, stress levels of being in a live well and all.

very nice fish though, congrats to that man!


----------



## Daddy830

Incredible, how old do you think that fish was?


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I would have loved to have seen a 130lb Blue swimming around in an aquarium like how Cody Mulleniex donated Splash (121 lb Blue) to that Texas aquarium. Cody still got the world record and donated the fish alive for all to enjoy.


A record class Blue has been kept alive before for verification of the 'world record.' You can definitely keep a fish like that alive for some time if your prepared for such a fish (edited post due to bad wording).


----------



## M.Magis

Fisherman 3234 said:


> A record class Blue has been kept alive before for verification of the 'world record.' You can definitely keep a fish like that alive for some time if you know what your doing.


It's worth nothing that that fish died shortly afterward.


----------



## ducky152000

papawsmith said:


> i'd love to see the live well you would toss him in while you made your way to a certified scale. And please don't tell me you would release this fish with out weighing him.
> as far as "waste" goes, since when is the webster definition of waste; ['waste, verb; any use of a fish, caught by someone other than myself, that does not meet my personal approval.']
> i'm sure in the anglers opinion, and many others, this fish was not wasted in any way.
> I don't mean to single out your response but all of these condemnations of keeping a trophy fish are pretty lame in my opinion and i get a little tired of reading it over and over. This guy caught a fish of a lifetime and kept it. All of you ethical pros would have kissed it on the lips and tossed it back, i'm sure.


i guarantee you i would of tried my damndest to keep that fish alive, and i would of let him go afterwards, if he died yes i would of kept em and ate em,


----------



## katfish

In this heat I figure that fish would belly up pretty quick. Probably a long fight because no one is tackled up to make a short fight with a fish like that.
I only know a few people with livewells large enough for a fish like that too.

My friend Vince Travnicek will be very interested in that fish. I feel pretty sure they will ask for the head and remove the otolith. After that I am sure many of you will be surprised to find that fish is 23-25 years old

I for one am hoping that blue cats take a liking to asian carp.
I can only imagine how big they could get if they are able to catch and eat those things.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The heat would be pretty difficult to deal with as far as keeping the fish alive, unless you had some way of keeping the temperature of the water down, but I agree that it's good news that the Blue's seem to be taking a liking to Asian Carp!!! Hopefully they look at them like a triple cheeseburger with everything on it!


----------



## katfish

> Probably a long fight because no one is tackled up to make a short fight with a fish like that.


40 pound test mono. The fish wouldn't fit into his net and tore through it.
He had a lady partner that finally untangled another larger net but could only get the head into it to wrestle it aboard.
The Mo. CO reported the fish was dead before he arrived to verify the catch.
For those of you that claim you wouldn't kill a trophy fish:

Consider Ohio's procedure for certifying trophy fish. One rule is the fish must be frozen to be inspected by the trophy committee.
I know one person that has permission to release an Ohio trophy fish but it took several months negotiation and a list of special provisions to get permission to do so.

Freezing the fish might have been to preserve it for part of the IFGA certification process. Also the guy is working with Bass Pro to get a reproduction of the record fish made. Accurate measurements made by taxidemist equals a more realistic mount.

I may have an age for you in the future. Vince and Missouri have requested the head (for otolith) or some part (DNA testing) to verify the age of the fish.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

JonTheFisherman said:


> the fish was dead before he even had a chance to release it. you got to think about how long it takes to get the game warden there to certify it. and a fish that large im sure is very hard to keep alive, stress levels of being in a live well and all.


All this garbage of a fish dying quickly is a buncha bs. Catfish are extremely hearty and can live out of the water for a decent amount of time. Yes, without a doubt, I believe this fish was tired due to the fight, the handling time while trying to get the fish in the boat and numerous other factors probably led to the demise of this awesome fish. To prove that large blue cats can be kept alive, look at Ohio's state record blue... http://ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubh...ewstaterecordbluecat/tabid/21598/Default.aspx ...the guy kept the fish alive in order to be certified and released it into a private farm pond


----------

